# Have you begun designing an island flag?



## fudan (Mar 2, 2020)

i don't have the creative foresight to start planning my island layout like many others, so instead i have been spending some time planning my island flag. here are some designs i've come up with so far:


Spoiler: flags















i'd like to see what you folks have designed or any ideas you have!


----------



## deerteeth (Mar 2, 2020)

Not quite yet, but I have been doing a lot of thinking about it!! I am just very stuck in what I want to do. I will probably attempt to incorporate the triple goddess or something similar due to my theme, and it will probably be decently minimalistic! 

Your flag ideas are very cute, I especially like the one with the leaf, heart, and star! I also like your "Canadian" flag, it's cute and creative!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 2, 2020)

I'll wait until I've got the game.


----------



## jeni (Mar 2, 2020)

omg these designs are adorable! i have an idea for my flag but it's a bit complicated so i'm either gonna have to simplify it or see what i can do in game


----------



## Winona (Mar 2, 2020)

You just inspired me to do my own town flag in advance, so I came up with this.
I'm not a pixel artist so I had to copy it from another fish design I found online. The P is for my island's name, Ponyo.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 2, 2020)

I haven't but I've been trying to source inspiration for one, my theme is going to be cottage/woodlandy so I'd need something along those lines. I really like the koi flag that Winona posted though!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 2, 2020)

These are so inspiring haha, i'm going to have to think of one when I get the game


----------



## Romaki (Mar 2, 2020)

It'll be crescent-shaped since my island will be named after a crescent-shaped island. The name is pretty short so hopefully I can write it in "cursive" over it, I'll try my best.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 2, 2020)

no, i barely cared about flags in new leaf and i doubt that will change with new horizons


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

those flags are great!!! i honestly have no clue what i want my flag to be yet lol


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 2, 2020)

I have one in mind, but I would like to see if curved shapes like a circle will be extremely pixelated in this game.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 2, 2020)

I hate designing flags. This should be one of those optional functions *sigh*


Edit: just as I posted this, I came up with a perfect island flag design. Still if it was optional, and not mandatory, that would be a better option.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m thinking of going with a floral name for my island, so I’m probably going to make a flag with whichever flower I pick on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluebellie said:


> I hate designing flags. This should be one of those optional functions *sigh*
> 
> 
> Edit: just as I posted this, I came up with a perfect island flag design. Still if it was optional, and not mandatory, that would be a better option.



It is optional though? There’s always a default flag that every town starts with. You don’t *have* to change it and design your own.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 2, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> I’m thinking of going with a floral name for my island, so I’m probably going to make a flag with whichever flower I pick on it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah but what I meant was that I don’t want a town flag at all. The default won’t be to my liking since it’s generic, but the ones I make aren’t really all that nice looking. I’ll be stressed trying to find a nice design or trying to create one, so that I don’t have the default one. I wish there was no flag at all.


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

*What will your Island flag look like?*

I don't think many of us have drawn out our final flags but I'm certainly looking for inspiration. 
Creating one image that collaborates all the themes of your town is tricky.
I've decided to go with 2 themes and try to make them cohesive. One theme or style is a bit limiting. 

Vivid and eclectic Latin America mixed with lush and crowded "witch in the woods" is what I want to encapsulate. 

I've gathered some pictures that might influence my Island flag but I'll end up putting my own spin on it, oc. 



Spoiler








I want to know what your thinking for yours? You can show picture(s) that inspire you or just explain, I don't mind.


----------



## towki (Mar 3, 2020)

Mine will probably be some type of mossy log, the island painting from Spongebob, or a dolphin.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

A dog.


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> A dog.



Sends the right message


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

sierra said:


> Sends the right message





I couldn't think what else to make it.

My NL one was a tree that I converted to QR from an image. I can do that with a dog I guess.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 3, 2020)

Probably a half moon, maybe a flower.


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

I got yeeted


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 3, 2020)

I'll be scanning my flag in through QR conversation. Sort of cheating, but yeah...I just have to wait for QR Scanning to unlock.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

I never put much thought to my town flag, but I will this game. I haven?t started thinking about it yet.


----------



## Carole (Mar 3, 2020)

No, I haven't started this yet. For me, I think it will be a lot more fun to do this while I am actually playing the game. So truthfully, I haven't even thought about it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 3, 2020)

I haven?t. Although the other day I painstakingly hand drew my town map ideas on company time (don?t tell my boss!) I need to convert my idea to a map on the computer! Tomorrow I shall design a town flag, which will be pretty easy. It?s Dango.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 3, 2020)

I've been using the same flag for my town since the City Folk days. However, I was thinking of a different design for New Horizons because of the town name I have in mind.

I hope we get a flag pole as a crafted item. In New Leaf we had those boards, as well as the Town Hall flag which was the same as the one at the train station.  I would like a tall flagpole like the one in City Folk or the Animal Island in the GCN version.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 3, 2020)

Winona said:


> You just inspired me to do my own town flag in advance, so I came up with this.
> I'm not a pixel artist so I had to copy it from another fish design I found online. The P is for my island's name, Ponyo.
> 
> View attachment 231641



So good.


----------



## jim (Mar 3, 2020)

i almost never design my own flags but this thread is so inspiring it's making me want to.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 3, 2020)

hahaha your designs are super cute!
nope, I have not designed a flag for my island. I also do not have a name or theme or anything yet. heehee


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 3, 2020)

No, I haven't started doing a town flag yet, but I'm thinking of going with the very first town flag design I did back when I first started playing New Leaf a long time ago. I can't post it because I don't have it anymore, but it was a flag of a really cool looking star I made. It had a sort of navy blue color in the background to match up with it.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 4, 2020)

Is there an app or website I can use to design my flag?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 4, 2020)

No. I think I need to come up with my island name first, and I'm struggling with that. I'll decide by the time the game comes out though.


----------



## Jas (Mar 4, 2020)

either a peach bunny balloon or some kind of floral situation with my town name in the center!


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 4, 2020)

I haven’t even decided on a name yet so I haven’t thought as far as designing a town flag. I’ll probably go with something simple like I’ve done in past towns where I just make some sort of geometric pattern and change it according to the town’s colour theme to match the flowers/seasons etc.


----------



## LokiBoy (Mar 4, 2020)

We can make a flag for our island ? I haven't seen that anywhere...


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 4, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Is there an app or website I can use to design my flag?



I came across a website the other day that allows you to upload an image, convert it into a New Leaf pattern and then generate a QR code for it. (I think you can create the pattern directly on the website as well)

https://www.thulinma.com/acnl/

So if you have photoshop (or some other painting program) you could create a 32x32 pixel image, then upload to this website, generate a qr code and then use the new app to bring your pattern into New Horizons.

As for myself, my flag for New Leaf was kinda....terrible. So I'm hoping to use the above website to create something better for New Horizons.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, my last town flag was a broom with grey and black dust swirling around it that was shaped like stars. Stardust. Get it? 

I've been practicing doodling different types of leaves. Specifically oak leaves. I like designing my flag myself and I'm not the greatest at pixel art. But, I make it work and I feel much more accomplished when I can have my own work for my flag.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 4, 2020)

Not yet. I'll wait until I have an idea of my island theme before doing the flag and tune. I'm not that creative when it comes to designing, so I'd rather not have to do it multiple times.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 4, 2020)

I need to I need like a storm and a island ugh


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 4, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> We can make a flag for our island ? I haven't seen that anywhere...



Idk if the flag has been shown for New Horizons yet, but since we’ve had a town flag in every other AC game (except maybe the first one, can’t remember), it’s a safe assumption that it will be in this game as well.


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 4, 2020)

Corgi! because corgi. Might change background depending on my airport color. Also, very bad at patterns so I uploaded to that browser pattern maker and made some alterations.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 4, 2020)

Nope, lol. I have absolutely zero clue what I'm going to do with my town flag. Pixel art is not my strong point, either.


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 4, 2020)

nope not yet. but probably something in pastel colors :')


----------



## Byebi (Mar 4, 2020)

I always hated coming up with a town flag because I was always too lazy making it myself, since I wanted a bit of my own personal touch it it rather than using someone else's design. 

Maybe i'll just make a reference to a small meme of something cute. if i cant think of something meaningful for my flag, ill just go for the 180 and do something silly


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 4, 2020)

I want to see the designing process and work with it a little before I nail down a town flag. I don't want to get my heart set on something that isn't going to be realistic fo me to create.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 4, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Idk if the flag has been shown for New Horizons yet, but since we?ve had a town flag in every other AC game (except maybe the first one, can?t remember), it?s a safe assumption that it will be in this game as well.



we have seen a flag! It's just outside the airport.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 4, 2020)

Not yet! I'll make something up as I play though


----------



## Brookie (Mar 4, 2020)

These really cute! OP, can I commission you to make my town flag for me? I suck at drawing, much less digitally drawing.


----------



## Marte (Mar 4, 2020)

I haven't thought of it yet, but I love the fact that you are so hyped that you have started on one! ~


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 5, 2020)

Didn't know we can make flags.
Thinking about these. I don't know if they are going to upload right. And if they don't I give up.
But since I finally have a name for my Island, I am thinking something along the lines of a golden drop or a sprouting sunflower seed. Need to make the sunflower seed thing smaller or at least center it lol and may add rays to the sprout or a little butterfly.


----------



## Mothership (Mar 5, 2020)

I am horrible at coming up with, and successfully making, my own designs so i'll probably use the same flag I always do. Divide the square into 4 smaller squares then use a different color for each one.


----------

